# Comedian on ricer mentality



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

http://www.mikemerryfield.com/video/fast.wmv


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
i call those "exhaust by foldgers".


----------

